# 180 stability



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Make sure when you carve up to the roller/sidehit, carve so you end up taking off straight, not aiming off the side. Kind of hard to explain that but i hope you got it 

Also, bigg hint i still forget to do sometimes, when you start to hit jumps or bigger side hits just pop and pull your legs up to your like you are squatting in the air. Really stabilizes you and makes it look steezy. Kinda like in shredbots videos Torstein is a great example he makes flat 1's look sick. 

As for carving after you land, just try and push your legs down to meet the snow, and land with your base flat down, pulling your legs up will help with this

Goodluck!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

How are you attempting to spin your frontside 180s? You should approach the jump/roller on your toe edge. Prewind your upper body as you reach the lip and pop off your toes, suck your legs up, rotate around and land on your toe edge. You should be looking to land on edge, you don't have to ride away in a 'hard carve', just roll straight away on your toe edge


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't most ppl do FS off a heel edge I know it's personal preference but heel side would be easiet to learn from especially since your setup turn even on a side hit would put you on your heel side


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Toe edge is a more natural movement. Stand up right now, jump and do a frontside 180. In all likelihood you will be jumping off your toes more so than your heels


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

ryannorthcott said:


> Toe edge is a more natural movement. Stand up right now, jump and do a frontside 180. In all likelihood you will be jumping off your toes more so than your heels


That's because it's impossible jump off your heels... It's different snowboarding. Popping off your heel edge for any frontside spin is more natural natural movement on a snowboard. Toeside can work but it's not as easy.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Off jumps, yes, in some cases, but off rollers/side hits you need to physically boost yourself into the air somehow. I've seen people try and do heel edge 180s off rollers and it's more of a forced movement to whip it around. Go try it, you will get more air and land with more stability trying to learn this trick off your toe edge I can guarantee it


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

ryannorthcott said:


> Off jumps, yes, in some cases, but off rollers/side hits you need to physically boost yourself into the air somehow. I've seen people try and do heel edge 180s off rollers and it's more of a forced movement to whip it around. Go try it, you will get more air and land with more stability trying to learn this trick off your toe edge I can guarantee it


No you can't guarantee it. Maybe it works for you, but it's not a more natural movement. If you need air just work an ollie into it.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Obviously it is easier to pop of the toes, but by doing it of the heel edge the set-up carve is in the same direction as the spin.

According to the Snowboard Addiction instructor (no disrespect, but I will take his advise over either of yours) it can be done either way, but he favors heel edge.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes I will agree that you can get more pop off the toes for straight air and/or backside spins, but it's still easier to learn frontside spins on the heels.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I guess op will decide what works his next trip up the hill


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

You're discussing hardway vs. easyway spins. Popping off the toes for backside and heels for frontside is easyway because the turn direction creates some rotation. Popping off the toes for frontside and heels for backside is hardway because your 180 goes against the rotation created by the turn.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

stillz said:


> You're discussing hardway vs. easyway spins. Popping off the toes for backside and heels for frontside is easyway because the turn direction creates some rotation. Popping off the toes for frontside and heels for backside is hardway because your 180 goes against the rotation created by the turn.


Exactly. So it makes sense for a guy to learn easyway before he learns hardway.. kinda a common sense thing


----------



## Scotty (Apr 8, 2013)

slyder said:


> Don't most ppl do FS off a heel edge I know it's personal preference but heel side would be easiet to learn from especially since your setup turn even on a side hit would put you on your heel side


I didn't really specify fs or bs. But thanks for all the advice everyone!

Another question though. Do I really need to preload my spin that much on a 180? It's such a short spin it seems like you'd cause over rotation

And for those of you saying you don't want a hard carve. I'm asking how do I avoid it. When I land on my toe edge I feel like a grab a lot and it turns me very hard and can sometimes throw me.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I didn't really specify fs or bs. But thanks for all the advice everyone!
> 
> Another question though. Do I really need to preload my spin that much on a 180? It's such a short spin it seems like you'd cause over rotation
> 
> And for those of you saying you don't want a hard carve. I'm asking how do I avoid it. When I land on my toe edge I feel like a grab a lot and it turns me very hard and can sometimes throw me.


Since you said you're still a bit of a noob I'm going to assume that your learning spins will all be frontside since backside is usually considered harder, or at least scarier to learn.

Preload depends on what you're spinning off of. If you're doing it flat ground or off a small roller you might want to preload a little. Just because you preload doesn't mean you have to throw it real hard. It just helps get your momentum going a little. Off a jump you will have to preload less. But once you get the hang of it, it mostly just depends on what you want the 180 to look like. The more you do it, the more you will get the feel for how much you want to preload and how hard you want to throw it. Just make it smooth and under control and you'll be fine.

I'm going to assume that you're throwing the 180 from regular and landing in switch. The best way to stick you're landings well is to get comfortable riding switch first. Once you're confident riding switch, sticking the landing should be no problem whether you carve into it or not. Don't land in like a carve, just land with pressure on your edge so that you don't catch an edge landing and so that you can stop your rotation. This is more important for 360s and bigger spins.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Scotty said:


> And for those of you saying you don't want a hard carve. I'm asking how do I avoid it. When I land on my toe edge I feel like a grab a lot and it turns me very hard and can sometimes throw me.


Scotty from this statement I'm thinking you are rotating to much IE throwing hard into the rotation and not being able to stop the rotation hence the carve is a natural continuation of that spin. IE your body still carrying around putting you into the carve 
another possibility is your are landing and bent over at your waist line. Your center of gravity is over your toe edge and again physics takes over pulling you into that hard carve you described.

A vid would be very helpful so ppl can see what exactly your doing and give good advice to help. 

I'm still dialing mine in, but I"ve studied a ton of them. For me it is not that much of a pop or rotation at least on the small features I hit. I built it up in my mind to be this big huge wind up mostly do to fear. When in reality it doesn't take much, like I was told and you were told. This comes from doing though as we all know. Time on the snow to get the feel is best as you know


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

A few points I'll add to clear things up a little:

1 - Either toe or heel is fine, it's actually quite common for a lot of people to learn fs 180s from their toes (at least on flatground) since popping off your toes always feels nicer than heels. That said as most people progress to bigger spins and to actual jumps it's much more common to use a heel edge to spin frontside.

For example - I pop fs 180s on flatground off my toes, but when I take it to jump or to bigger spins I use my heel edge instead because I don't like doing the 'reverse set up' carve line that comes with doing a hardway spin off a jump.

Either way it's not a major deal, but you'll definitely want to be able to do it off your heels as well if you do learn toes first, since you probably don't want to spin hardway onto every rail/box once you start adding frontside rotations to your rail/box tricks.

2 - With 180s, most of your rotation will come from just leading with your upper body and your entry line off whichever edge you use. Very little rotation is actually needed for a 180 once you get the timing/technique down, so often you don't really need to do pre-wind for them.

Typically just setting a small carve off your heels/toes is enough rotation combined with your upper body leading into the 180 to get the full 180 around.

You can still pre-wind if you want, but it's usually not needed and can end up in too much rotation on 180s.

3 - As far as your other problems go, definitely video will help, otherwise it's really hard to diagnose what's going wrong in a spin (too many factors to deal with without video footage to see what's really going on).


----------



## Scotty (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I'm actually getting the hang of it, I can throw 360s at pretty decent speed now. Maybe I'll toss some video up tomorrow!


----------

